# Exchange email without security



## wethead4 (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is away around the security (4-digit pin) required for exchange email? I'd rather use nothing or the pattern password. I know they had a modified email.apk for froyo some time ago, is there one for jelly bean?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is the zip if you are on AOSP JB. Remove the corporate account from the phone, flash this file, and re add the email account.

If it force closes on you the first time you use it just reboot the phone and you'll be fine.

Cant say what other ROMs this works on but it works great on AOKP.

http://db.tt/ib28d71Q

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wethead4 (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks will give it a shot. Glad i won't have to resort to touchdown.


----------



## jumperalex (Apr 23, 2012)

And just to be clear, this will not only eliminate the PIN requirement, but it will also prevent remote wipes? Despite it showing up in Device Admin?


----------



## mkraftdet (Jan 21, 2012)

does this work on 4.1.2?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

If I was your Exchange admin I would revoke your rights to e-mail and notify your manager/supervisor. That pin is there for a reason and your effort to circumvent it shows complete disrespect for your organizational privacy policy.

That said go with something like Touchdown or Moxier. The pin gets contained to the app and it doesn't impact the functionality of the phone. Also the interface is much better than the stock exchange client.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I choose not to use it because it gives IT Dept admin rights to my phone....f that.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Enhanced email also handles this and is half the cost of touchdown.


----------



## TheJ0hnman (Oct 6, 2011)

cobjones said:


> Enhanced email


Big +1 for Enhanced Email: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qs.enhancedemail
I prefer it to Touchdown anyway, absent the price considerations


----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

Speaking as an IT administrator: Use one of the apps that was recommended in here that will contain the ActiveSync policies, security settings and your corporate data within itself. These satisfy what you are asking for and still mitigate the risks that ActiveSync policies are meant to cover.

Do NOT hack or modify the native client to just ignore the policy settings if you value your job. If it were discovered that you were using a modified client that ignored the policies within my corporation you would likely be terminated. At the very least there would be a review with IT management, your manager and HR and a written final warning against you. Your e-mail and other network access would also be severely restricted should you keep your job after the review.

The policies are there to protect company data (possibly confidential) you have been allowed to access and carry on your device. They are also there to insure network security as much as possible.


----------

